# PLOTS



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Info on ND PLOTS land. Haying and etc....

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/plots-maps/pli-p-6.pdf


----------



## vandog (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a further question on PLOTS. How do you guys work who hunts the land? Here in Indiana all the public land is controlled and you have to check in and register. I assume that is not the case in ND. What is the proper etiquette for hunting the land. The first guys there? When do you figure a piece of ground has too many hunters? Also access, I see that the plots and other public lands are walking access only. Some of those hungs of land are really big. Do they have what we in Indiana would call two track access into them? Thanks for the help. I plan to be there with a long time friend and two dogs on Oct. 12. We hope to let the dogs get some good work, renew old friendship and maybe even shot a bird or two.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Vandog,

Typically it is a first come basis-but this isn't always the case. For example; I have hunted the same area for many years and 1 area is a large wildlife management track. In years past you might see a few people in there on any given day-however it is big enough and typically inhabits alot of birds. However, last year there were probably 80-90 people in there on opening day, (most of which had Minnesota & WS plates) People were practically stepping on one another. I just gave up and took vacation during the week to hunt. If I were to recommend anything:

1. Hunt the public land during the week and try to avoid on weekends-usually full of people.

2. If you get the time- ask some area landowners- there are still alot of "good ones" out there, (I like to get their name and address and send a Thank You and maybe gift certificate).

3. Some landowners in the Central Part of the state have signs that say Hunting Granted with Permission- it is a green sign. Some of the land is really good and off the beaten path-look for those parcels and take the time to visit the landowner.

Just some tips that have worked for me in these tough access times.


----------

